# Problem with ATITOOL & 9800PRO & NFSU2



## smallpc (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi,
So, since I bought the PC game Need FOR Speed 2, I have a problem with ATITOOL 0.0.22.
The game crash 3 or 4 time at the start. After 3 or 4 start, it's OK.
I have never this problem when I close ATITOOL.
Somebody can inform me if it's a problem of my side or ATITOOL ?

Best regards


----------



## smallpc (Dec 18, 2004)

Re Hi
I have the same probleme with the following driver CATALYST 4.10,4.11, and 4.12
I am affraid to use the Beta ATITOOL in order to see if I will have or not the same probleme (I don't want to break my graphic card).  
Bye Bye


----------



## R350np (Dec 26, 2004)

Hello!
I use AtiTool 0.23-Beta10 and the Cat 4.12. I have no problems starting and playing NFSU2 (but only Demo-Version !)

Try AtiTool 0.23-Beta10

__________________
Dell Dimension 8300
Pentium 4 3,0 Ghz HT
1024 MB DDR dual channel
Dells ATIRadeon 9800 np (324/290 @372/333


----------



## smallpc (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks R350np,
I will try to use the 0.23-beta10. I hope this version will be finish as soon as possible.
Bye


----------

